# Image von 160 GB HD -> 200 GB HD

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich habe mittels dd ein Image von einer meiner Festplatten (160 GB) erstellt und das, auch mittels dd, auf die 250 GB - Platte übertragen.

Kann ich jetzt immernoch den "restspeicher" nutzen, oder sind nun nur 160 GB von den 250 GB nutzbar?

Wie bekomme ich die Platten 1:1 kopiert und kann gleichzeitig die voll Kapazität der 250 GB HDD nutzen?

Danke und lg

Benjamin

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde bei Festplatten-Umzügen rsync -a dem dd vorziehen.

Da so evtl. Filesystem-fehler korrigiert werden.

----------

## bmahler

rsync? habe ich noch nie benutzt! Wie funktioniert das denn?

Und wie ist das mit dem Speicher auf der Platte? Die 160 GB hat 3 Partitionen. Wird die 250 GB - Platte dann 3 Partitionen haben, wobei die 3. Partition um 90 GB größer ist als sie zuvor war???

----------

## Christian99

wenn dus mit dd machst, dann hast du 3Partitonen mit denselben Größen wie im original, und 90GB unpartitionierten Speicher.

du musst dann mit einem geeigneten Programm (gparted würd ich empfehlen, wenn du sowieso einen X-Server hast, ansonsten parted) den Speicher irgendwie auf die anderen Partitionen verteilen.

----------

## Josef.95

Sofern möglich würde ich beide Platten an den Rechner anschließen, dann von einer LiveCD ein System starten und die neue Platte wie gewünscht Partitionieren und Dateisysteme passend neu anlegen. Dann die Laufwerke einbinden und die Daten rüber kopieren (zb via cp -a)

Denn beachte das ein nachträgliches vergrößern eines Filesystems nicht immer optimal ist.

Sprich, ich würde nicht mit dd  die Filesysteme und auch nicht die Partitionstabelle mit kopieren, sondern nur die Daten auf die schon vorgefertigten Laufwerke kopieren.

----------

